# Place to rent



## Debsch (Nov 30, 2014)

We are looking for a place to rent for 3 months in Puerto Vallarta. My husband has a bad back and isn't good with hills to we would like to be on the same level as the beach. We will be driving down so getting around isn't a problem. Would like a pool on site. looking at the Romantic area, old town, downtown. Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------

